# My two new boys



## zemiq

Well, when they first came home, they were pretty stressed, but they adjusted VERY quickly. They've explored all of their cage and come out (most times) when they hear my voice (usually when I say hi to my cats when I get home from work). Plus they climb around in their cage like little monkeys looking for more food... but they're adorable!

Unfortunately, it's not easy to get good pictures of them because when they're out, they want to climb around, and when they're in the cage, they're running around like mad between me and the door hoping I'll open it to give them more food.

They're still nameless... it's been almost a week and I can't find the names I like yet! Soon... so right now, Rat #1 is the blackish/brownish rat, and Rat #2 is the white and gray rat.









Rat #1 (he looks very black in this picture)









Rat #1 (you can see a little of the brown in his fur in this one)









Rat #2 (you can see the two different grayish colors on his head in this picture, I love it because it is not symmetrical, makes him so cute! Now I need a good picture of his face from the front)









And here they are together, hoping I have more peanuts or sunflower seeds to give them

They seem to be getting along great too. I was afraid my cats might be TOO interested in them, but actually they're not interested at all. When the rats run around and make noise, the cats will occasionally sit and watch, but overall, they couldn't care less. I'd never leave the rats out alone with the cats, but I doubt much would happen if I did.

Now I just have to find the right two names. They can't remain nameless much longer. I want them to start learning their names.


----------



## 2manyrats

I'm sure the names will come, as you observe their individual personalities.

Where'd you get your guys from?


----------



## DonnaK

Gorgeous boys! 

Just a side concern, are the peanuts you are giving them raw? Or are they roasted? Raw peanuts are on the no-no list for rats because they "contain anti-nutrients, which can cause red blood cell clumping". Roasted are usually ok, I think.


----------



## zemiq

They came from a small local pet store. I really wanted to get rats from a breeder, but I was unable to find any anywhere near me. And, I guess if I'd had the money I could have had them shipped but... even if I had the money, I don't think I'd want my rats shipped. That seems so scary and stressful.

Hmm... so rats can't have raw peanuts? What about peanut butter? I guess I assumed peanuts were okay because I saw some website about training rats and they used peanut butter as their reward. I am glad you told me though. I didn't give them many, but they sure did like them.


----------



## Stephanie

careful with the peanut butter they can choke on it


----------



## Inesita

They're very cute!


----------



## kancerr

yeah peanut butter is a bad idea.


----------



## Stephanie

my goodness they are adorable!!!! the pics didn't load last time i looked (stupid dial up connection) but they are loading now and my gosh they are just so cute


----------



## Strike2

Nice.


----------



## twitch

have you decided on names for them yet?


----------

